
'We're not claiming to replace humans,' says Google - LinuxBender
https://www.theregister.com/2020/09/04/google_previews_improved_ai_for_call_centres/
======
t0mmyb0y
Google doesn't want to replace humans...they just don't want to hire them in
the first place.

